# Warm greetings from Chicago



## eugene-g (Jan 31, 2007)

Warm greetings to all of you - clever, creative and curious 
My name is Eugene and l live in Chicago.
I moved to Chicago 13 years ago from Kiev - Ukraine
Back in Ukraine I was studying Jazz in a music college. I was also performing and recoding Jazz and Pop music.
Now days I make living as a computer systems architect. Recently I've decided to revisit my old favorite hobby - music.
Within a past month I've put together a modest computer based personal project studio, which has the following:

Hardware: MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo with 2 GB or RAM
Keyboard: Korg 01W FD
DAW: Logic Pro 7.2.3
Drums: DrumCore 2
Guitars: Virtual Guitarist 2 & Virtual Bassist
Vocals FX: Melodyne Studio 3.1
Sampling: Kontakt 2, EXS24
Libraries: QL Colossus, Kontakt 2 library

Since I have some programming as well as some musical background I hope to become a contributing member of this great forum.

Best regards,

Eugene


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Eugene, welcome to V.I!!

We're a pretty relaxed bunch around here. (maybe not so pretty)

:smile:


----------



## José Herring (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome. Your setup is not that modest. It looks very good.

Hans of our community has a very good bass coming out soon and some other good instruments for jazz here: http://www.artvista.net/

All are very well priced.

best,

Jose


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to VI Eugene. Nice setup! Glad to have you onboard - enjoy the forum.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 31, 2007)

eugene-g @ Wed Jan 31 said:


> I moved to Chicago 13 years ago from Kiev - Ukraine


Hello Eugene - and welcome!

BTW, I understand that the lyrics to the Ukrainian national anthem include the line, "we are not dead yet." I just love the muted optimism in that!

Welcome to the community. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## choir (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome Eugene,nice to see you around...


----------



## hv (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome. When I saw the "warm" in your subject line I said, "What?" I thought it was warm yesterday when I got up and saw 47 degrees-F on my digital remote thermometer. Then realized I missed the decimal point and it was actually 4.7 degrees F.... But I see where you moved in from. So welcome to VI and enjoy the Chicago heat wave.

Howard


----------

